# Banded cat shark red underneath



## Logansbloodyclaw (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi all


I purchased a small banded shark yesterday and this evening it died, 
Up on looking at it the belly had red patchies on it! And not sure why! Was just about to feed tank!
Water change done weekly round 20%

Tank is well matured size is 5ft x 2.5ft x 2.5ft. And is half hex 
Sumped with protein skimmer 2x twin power heads spray bar, coral sand and round about 130 kg of live rock
Water test are good
Ph 8.2
Amm 0.02
Nitrite 0.10
Nitrate 0.02
Salinity 1.024
Temp28.5

Tank mates

Blue spotted grouper
Coral grouper
Koran angel
Dog face puffer
Bat fish.
2 brittle stars
2 choc chip stars
Long spine erchin


----------



## Toallhisdoom (Jan 4, 2012)

What type of substrate do you use? Could have irritate the stomach causing the red spots, do not believe this would have cause the death tho.


----------



## Logansbloodyclaw (Mar 30, 2012)

Using mix of fine and course coral sand! As have it in all 3 tanks and never had issue with it before, plus as said would not think it would have led to death of the shark


----------



## Toallhisdoom (Jan 4, 2012)

Banded Shark should only be kept with a soft substrate; such as, sand so as not to scratch or irritate its abdomen.

So that could expalin the red on its stomach. 

Maybe it was just shock? Did you acclimate it properly? Most stores offer at least a 24hr return policy along with a water sample. As long as your parameters are acceptable they should refund you.


----------



## Logansbloodyclaw (Mar 30, 2012)

Yeah took over hour to acclimatise in to tank. Getting refund not an issue, just wounded why died ! Might change sand for all fine and again!
I had not fed him! But have read that if feed something to big they can bend like a banna
To try and digest there food, could that have been an issue?


----------

